# Stranded Offshore



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Yesterday a friend had some ethanol problems and was stranded offshore about 30 miles. They flagged down a guide who was heading back in at 4:40pm. He told them he could not tow them in because he had a charter but ,on the other hand, he would tow them in for $125.00 because he had a tow license. The were confused and said they did not have the money so the guide left them. On the stranded boat were 3 men,a 9 yr and a 13 yr old. One of the men is a diabetic. They watched as the businessman drove off and my friends also noted the disbelief in the eyes of the businessmans fisherpersons, some of whom were women. Fortunately they were able to contact the coast guard who in turn contacted TowBoat US and got home safely at 9 or 10 pm.
I don't begrudge a person for wanting to make a buck, but in situations like that I would have been a better fisherman and gone out of my way to help out for no money at all, heck I really do not know anyone who would try to charge for a tow. Perhaps a cold beer and the thought that one day someone might help me out.
Ever seen that white stuff that falls between chickens legs?


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats terrible. So do you know the guides name?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

There should be a law such as "Failure to Stop and Render Aid" like we have on the Roads.


Who was this awesome display of Human Integrity that left those folks there?

What a Jerk.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That really does sound confusing! I would not ever leave someone stranded especially offshore.

On the other hand...didn't TowBoat USA charge them? I bet it was a lot more that $125 (unless they had the TowBoat towing policy)


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

What a &%$ @#$%
What port and what guide?


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*report him*

I would think that kind of behaviour should be reported to the Coast Guard. Is it not some sort of law to leave someone in distress at sea? If not, it should be!

Definitely, post up the guide if you know them. I certainly would not book with the jerk.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> There should be a law such as "Failure to Stop and Render Aid" like we have on the Roads.
> 
> Who was this awesome display of Human Integrity that left those folks there?
> 
> What a Jerk.


I might be wrong but I thought there was.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> There should be a law such as "Failure to Stop and Render Aid" like we have on the Roads.
> 
> there is....................even if it's just getting them safely to a rig and getting them in contact w/ the coasties....
> 
> bet you a nickel this post goes a long way.......................popcorn anyone???


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

What an @hole. Post the name of the charter & captain if u can.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

PalmsUp said:


> Yesterday a friend had some ethanol problems and was stranded offshore about 30 miles. They flagged down a guide who was heading back in at 4:40pm. He told them he could not tow them in because he had a charter but ,on the other hand, he would tow them in for $125.00 because he had a tow license. The were confused and said they did not have the money so the guide left them. On the stranded boat were 3 men,a 9 yr and a 13 yr old. One of the men is a diabetic. They watched as the businessman drove off and my friends also noted the disbelief in the eyes of the businessmans fisherpersons, some of whom were women. Fortunately they were able to contact the coast guard who in turn contacted TowBoat US and got home safely at 9 or 10 pm.
> I don't begrudge a person for wanting to make a buck, but in situations like that I would have been a better fisherman and gone out of my way to help out for no money at all, heck I really do not know anyone who would try to charge for a tow. Perhaps a cold beer and the thought that one day someone might help me out.
> Ever seen that white stuff that falls between chickens legs?


Sounds like they were REALLY confused. I think this story got sideways somewhere.

I cannot imagine towing a boat with charter customers on board. Too many bad things can happen with a bridle across the cockpit (many boats, like mine, must tow this way as the transom rings aren't strong enough). You also make around 7 -10 kts, max. assuming you have a big boat and the boat under tow is small.

I have diabetes too. Have for several years. Was the guy having a life threatening situation? If so he should have been dusted off by a helo with trained people.

$125??? I can't believe that. The extra fuel to tow a boat that far would be way more than that - plus the charter would probably stiff the capt. on the tip, if not the whole charter.

Ever tow a boat in from 30 ms? It's not a small thing. The extra load on the motors of the towing vessel probably takes quite few hours off their life.

A tow from that distance is in the $2000 range for the above reasons.

You are legally bound to assist people who are in danger on the sea. Sounds like everyone was O.K., had working radios, etc. You're not required to be a free wrecker driver. If they had contacted the USCG they'd most likely have been told the same thing - call a tow service.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW, INCREDIBLE, UNBELIEVABLE. It's one thing to turn the guy down, because "he's on a charter." Obviously worried about getting his clients back late. But he obviously wasn't that worried about getting back late, as an extra $125 would have made him feel ok about it.

One of my brothers is in sales, and he uses a "closing technique" called the "tombstone close." Would you rather it say on your tombstone, "I actually helped someone out one day by towing them back in, and was a good samaratin." OR "I died $125 richer because I was a Pri_ _ one day."

I know which one I want on my tombstone.

THE "TOTALLY EMBARASSED FOR THE GUY" JAMMER


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I agree and found myself pulling / providing aid to a stranded boat that was about 20 miles out 4 years ago. (None of his electronics were working and he couldn't call CG) He was in a 80's year hull of over 25' and I was in a 21' Angler boat with a 150 Yamaha. It took a long time at about 7-8 knots. We stopped at the South Jetty to let my motor rest and it took another hour or so to get to the TC Dike. He offered money and I didn't accept. We stopped at Boyds for a cold drink and little did I/we know, but he slipped about $130 in my live well. As we were cleaning the boat, we ran across the money. I must say, it sure made us appreciate the guy's round-about way to prove he appreciated for me taking such a risk to enhance his safety. 

I would not hesitate to do it again!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I would not leave anyone stranded but I would have expected the offer for reimbursement for additional fuel burn once back safely. I certainly would not have negotiated lives for money. In fairness though the $125.00 beats the $1000.00 for US Tow but it still sounds very s***** to me. 


AGF


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If anything put them in your boat and do the best to anchor his. At least give them that option.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I know the coast guard wouldn't tow them in they may get them off the boat and send a towboat company to tow the boat in and the towboat company would probably charge $250 and hour for a good 4-5 hour tow. Don't get me wrong I would never leave someone stranded nor do I agree with the capt's decision to leave them, but if he had called the coast guard they would have just asked him to stay on sight until a towboat arrived.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if it was out of Sargent, they would still be there..................


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey levelwind ,
why dont you post a pic of your boat and your port on here so that everone knows that if we see you standed floating in the gulf to pass you by!!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh never mind.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

There is a render aid law, however it is fague as the persons needing the aid must be in distress. In additon, you do not have to offer aid if it will put your life or property in danger. Unfortunately, having motor quit, dead battery etc, does not qualify. Unless, there is an immediate danger do to weather or seas. The fact that the USGC refered this to a contract tow service indicates they were not in distress in the eyes of the USCG. 

With that said, I would never leave someone bobbing out there! In fact, last weekend another boat appraoched us as ask if we had any spare 2 stroke oil, unfortunately for them I have a 4 stroke, so I couldnt give them the oil but I offered to buddy up with them in case they did run completely out.

That feeling of being dead in the water SUCKS! A little over a year ago, we blew the motor, now mind you we were just in the ICW at the time. I cant tell you how many boats blew by us even though we were using paddles and had the engine cover off! Finally my buddies wife drove down from Spring, to get their boat and came and got us. You can bet when I got home I purchased a tow package.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

bblaker said:


> Hey levelwind ,
> why dont you post a pic of your boat and your port on here so that everone knows that if we see you standed floating in the gulf to pass you by!!!


That's what I was thinking. You know I really wouldn't want to put that extra ware on my engines or burn any extra fuel.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Most important, IM glad you are home safe along with all that were on your boat. We just need to be an example to others and pray for that Captain.
Ive been in the broken down boat before with my wife and family. CG helped us, thank God. I would help another if needed. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I guess you can see who falls on the good guy side and the white stuff side.
I run out of San Luis Pass/Freeport in a light blue Palmetto 33 and can guarantee that if you ever have a problem, I do not care what it is, I am gonna do my best to help you out.
I dont care if it cost me $2000.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Palmsup 

If that story is true, I am amazed. That is so hard to belive. 

SD


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if it was out of Sargent, they would still be there..................


whats up with Sargent?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Calmday said:


> That's what I was thinking. You know I really wouldn't want to put that extra ware on my engines or burn any extra fuel.


And I probably wouldn't want you to. That's what tow insurance is for.

I have towed and been towed, and probably will do it again but there IS a reason for tow endorsements on captains ratings. If you've had a cleat pull or a towline part or had the towboat in the trough ahead of the boat under tow - things can go to heck really fast with people who are not knowledgeable and competent on both boats.

My priorities on a stranded boat are the safety of the crew, then their comfort, then getting their boat home. The charter captain in this case was looking to get his people to the dock probably 5 hours late, possibly towing a boat in the dark through heavy ship traffic (depending on where it was).


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I called my friend and confirmed that the guide didn't offer to call for help or alert someone to thier position or ask if the had an eough water or food or could he take the kids. Just said adios and motored back to shore. Yea, I had to ask him again because I had trouble believing it myself.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

I've found myself in this situation before (about 30 miles offshore) and towed the guy all the way in with my little boat. He generously offered to pay for my gas or time, but I said save it for the day he might need to tow me in. I would handle it this way everytime.

Last year, I ran out of fuel about 1 mile from the jetties (idiot mistake, but my fuel flow meters were not working). Millenium Marine stopped a dragged my dumb butt on in (Thanks again, Jason & Jody).

The charter capt described did not violate any laws by not towing that boat. The same situation would apply when the CG was radioed. They'd offer to contact a tow boat for stranded vessel, but would not send anyone unless there became a life threatening emergency. So, I hate to throw stones for something that "technically" wasn't out of line. However, personally, I could never drive off and leave a boat stranded offshore and feel okay about it.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess he was looking out for hiscrew unless he could get $125 then it didnt matter?



Levelwind said:


> And I probably wouldn't want you to. That's what tow insurance is for.
> 
> I have towed and been towed, and probably will do it again but there IS a reason for tow endorsements on captains ratings. If you've had a cleat pull or a towline part or had the towboat in the trough ahead of the boat under tow - things can go to heck really fast with people who are not knowledgeable and competent on both boats.
> 
> My priorities on a stranded boat are the safety of the crew, then their comfort, then getting their boat home. The charter captain in this case was looking to get his people to the dock probably 5 hours late, possibly towing a boat in the dark through heavy ship traffic (depending on where it was).


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I was taught that no one stays behind.


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

We heard the CG talking to them yesterday (only the coasties side, could not hear them), and saw towboat leaving Bridge Harbor. Myself, I'd render aid in the form of taking crew back to dry ground, relaying a message to the coasties/towboat. But, to perform a tow from that far out isn't happening. The weather was flat calm, so they could throw out the anchor and wait for the pros. I have towed in boats from just past the jetties in Freeport,,,, and did not ask for or expect compensation. Just that short distance took quite some time. 


Victor


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Post his name or name of his service if known.*

*At least post the name of his boat! *


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

The thing is, stranded offshore doesn't just mean your motor doesn't work. What if a squal had come up or rough seas, or if they had problems yet to be seen more life threatening, what about his battery condition. You just don't know those things, and when your dead in the water, they become serious quick. I bet that guide would have been sorry if things had turned out a lot worse. I'd feel too sick with worry the whole ride back to even think of leaving. I would think his customers would think, "what a good guy" NOT "no tip for you"!!!! Thats absurd. What makes me feel better is the reaction from most of the people here.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> Yesterday a friend had some ethanol problems and was stranded offshore about 30 miles. They flagged down a guide who was heading back in at 4:40pm. He told them he could not tow them in because he had a charter but ,on the other hand, *he would tow them in for $125.00* because he had a tow license. The were confused and said they did not have the money so the guide left them. On the stranded boat were 3 men,a 9 yr and a 13 yr old. One of the men is a diabetic. They watched as the businessman drove off and my friends also noted the disbelief in the eyes of the businessmans fisherpersons, some of whom were women.


Its not too often in life when you get the opportunity to be a standup guy. You gotta take em when you got em. The charter captain blew it. I hope he thinks long and hard about what he did.


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Also, I would have said that since its flat, and TBUS is on the way, I'll tow you inbound until we meet them on the way out and we can update them on our position. At least it would save some time on the TBUS charge. Flat seas only 30 mi out? You the guide got home pretty darn quick...Once again, I'm glad this is upsetting some people.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I was 30 miles offshore and my motors would only idle do to "running out of oil" There was only about 1 inch of oil left in outboard tanks....I was going to have to idle in with 2 children left onboard....I pulled up to a party boat out of port a and he said "he had outboard oil but he wouldnt sell it to me for $50 bucks" which is all the cash we had and said for me to hail on emergency channel if my motors burned up when I ran out of oil....Needless to say on the way idleing in someone help me out of a stupid position....And I will never forget the boat that didnt!!!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Stay Bent said:


> I agree and found myself pulling / providing aid to a stranded boat that was about 20 miles out 4 years ago. (None of his electronics were working and he couldn't call CG) He was in a 80's year hull of over 25' and I was in a 21' Angler boat with a 150 Yamaha. It took a long time at about 7-8 knots. We stopped at the South Jetty to let my motor rest and it took another hour or so to get to the TC Dike. He offered money and I didn't accept. We stopped at Boyds for a cold drink and little did I/we know, but he slipped about $130 in my live well. As we were cleaning the boat, we ran across the money. I must say, it sure made us appreciate the guy's round-about way to prove he appreciated for me taking such a risk to enhance his safety.
> 
> I would not hesitate to do it again!!!


 now thats cool


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Sounds like they were REALLY confused. I think this story got sideways somewhere.
> 
> I cannot imagine towing a boat with charter customers on board. Too many bad things can happen with a bridle across the cockpit (many boats, like mine, must tow this way as the transom rings aren't strong enough). You also make around 7 -10 kts, max. assuming you have a big boat and the boat under tow is small.
> 
> ...


Dude I would have towed him for free without thinking. that guy is a jerk. You should never,never,never leave someone stranded offshore no matter what. All of those people could have been killed, just beacause they didnt have $125 bucks. He said he would tow them for the money but if tthey didnt he couldnt because of his clients. Karma is a beech. Glad everyone ended up safe.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bblaker said:


> I guess he was looking out for hiscrew unless he could get $125 then it didnt matter?


Frankly, like I said, that part makes NO sense to me and I have to believe it was a miscommunication. It's also somewhat fishy he didn't offer water or to take some of the people off the boat. I also wonder that he drove over there, talked to them, then didn't wait until he was sure help was coming or get coords and offer to call USCG when in range. They can hear you, but you usually can't hear them back 30 ms out. I wonder if the broke down people threw attitude at him like I'm seeing in this post. Maybe he was hesitant to inconvenience his charter which probably was paying him $1200-1500 by four or five hours in order to allay the broke down peoples inconvenience and was asking for just enough money to partly cover his cost????

Regardless what any of you say on the internet, having been on this board for a while and fished with several of you, I doubt you'd leave another boater in danger. I know I wouldn't.

How much inconvenience and expense you are willing to endure and absorb in order to lessen MY inconvenience and expense I would guess probably runs the gamut. I personally believe that towing an 8-15000 pound boat in any seas at all is a job for pros.

But then I HAVE seen towlines part, I have never seen a cleat pull, but I have seen the results of it happening (fortunately this one didn't hit anyone), I DO know running a motor under that kind of load for hours can do to $30,000 worth of equipment, and I can understand how many customers would feel (rightly) if their charter captain decided to hook on to another boat in no particular distress at 5 P.M. after a long hot day offshore and put them back at the dock four hours late. Some would probably be fine with it, some not.

How many of you "I'd never leave anybody" guys can tie a rolling hitch - know how to bridle *your* boat (it matters) - know what diameter and what TYPE line you need to use for towing, say a 12000 pound boat in 3 foot seas - Know the proper technique for distancing the tow boat from the vessel under tow. What signals to display.

I would take a guess maybe 30%. I don't know the answer to all these either. But a Capt. with a tow endorsement does. Or the TOWBOAT US guy, or the Coasties. And screw any of them up and you can hurt people or property.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a little reminder... If someone has no radio contact they are cosidered in danger and it is your responsibility to render aid. You can call the CG for them and they will tell you to stay with that boat untill they or the tow service has arrived. You don't have the duty to tow them in but you still need to keep them safe until help arives.....And make shur you buy tow insurance.


----------



## notthecompleatangler (Aug 13, 2006)

That man is not a captain. There is no acceptable excuse for leaving someone in harms way. Engine wear is certainly not nor is precious time or an annoyed charter group. A boat adrift is a boat in harms way. Had they lost battery power out there adrfit there they could have been in serious trouble.

Tow them to a nearby platform at the very least (manned preferably). There they can secure the boat, seek shelter if necessary, and remain in a fixed position awaiting more professional help. 

It sounds like most people on this site know better. This guy deserves a serious reprimand for his actions. Thanks to those who've helped me in the past and to those who will help in the future. High and dry will happen to us all and it's a long way from home..

This is one of the most productive threads I've seen!!!


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Levelwind makes good points. Towing a boat IS best left to professionals. HOWEVER, refusing to tow it for free but offering to tow it for only $125.00??????????? Something is amiss, or, this guide should have his name plastered on every message board along the Texas coast and become infamous for his callousness. 

At the very least, if the boat was without power, he IS REQUIRED to render aid until professional assistance arrives.


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

*Wow*

Man, you have to stay around a boat that does not have power and has not made contact with someone for assistance. The downside risks due to heat, sinking, or whatever are just way too many to even come close to justifing leaving that boat.

I have deckhanded on several charter boats, both in Texas and Florida, and many times we have come across stranded boats. Some we towed in, when it was obvious that they were a long way/time from help. Others we hung around until help was within sight or it was confirmed that help was right nearby. In all instances, moreso to be polite, we asked the charter "do you mind helping these folks" and never, never, ever never, did any of the charters complain. I think in that instance people realize the "what if it was me" syndrome and that is enlighting.

I just can't believe that this guy did not do anything to help them and then wanted to charge for it. Wow, just wow.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I wonder how the guide would feel if HE was the one stranded and the recreational boater left him AND HIS CLIENTS stranded alone?

I agree with the question about how many of us know how to tie the proper knot and where to attach it to on the boats but I know when in doubt to IMPROVISE!!!

One evening I was way away from shore on a jetski, nearly dark (you know your not supposed to be on a jetski after dark), I ran upon a boater who was broke down...I towed him in the dark for nearly 7 miles...took me about 2 hours and it was way dark but I sure didn't leave him stranded. I could really care less if I burnt up my engines, engines can be replaced and poeple can't be. Those folks may not have been in danger at the time but danger rears it's ugly head very quickly.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Going out on a limb here, but some towing endorsements on the insurance policies I have seen only apply (and thereby only provide insurance coverage) when the insured is towing for compensation. That could have been the situation here. 

The guide could have been faced with towing for free, and waiving his coverage if something goes wrong (or committing insurance fraud to get coverage) or charging a fee. $125.00 is more than nominal, so it does not appear to be some sham fee of $1.75, but still a heck of the deal for the guy being towed. 

Then again, perhaps not.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

More detail:
In my pull, I learned a lot and do not know if I did everything right. I didn't think about anything but getting the job done. (To me, not doing something is like being a EMT and seeing a wreck, but refusing to help because you might get sued) We also called CG at interval times and apparently they never called a Tow Boat service.

As we prepared for the tow, I relied on knowledge gained from being on the Emergency Rescue team at the Plant. I tied a Bridal rig to use both side cleats with the bridal resting evenly behind my motor and left about 20' between mine and his craft. It was a maybe 1' day and we made about a football field and the rope broke. Tied up again with some stronger rope and after a short disance, that rope broke. We then decide to double up the remaining rope and tried 3 times a charm. We made it all the way. (At least 4 hours to the Jetty and I felt like a was going to tear up my motor - I never noticed a major temp change, but decided to let it rest and we fished an hour)

Some things that ****** me off:
1. While we were approaching, a boat was fishing a rig within shouting distance of the stranded boat and ignored them.
2. After we found out the needs of the starnded boat, we radiod the boat fishing the rig and asked if he could help us pull the boat in. He said he was on a tight schedule. 15 minutes later he cranks up and heads for Galveston. 
3. At least 2 boats my size and about twice as many that were 25' and above got close enough to see what I was doing and provided no aid to me. (A smaller boat pulling a bigger one - Left their big arse wakes though) 

If they would have assisted, I'm sure it would have been easier on all involved. We had plenty of time to think up a Bridal rig with 2 boats pulling one, but never got to use it. (Any suggestions)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

gulf_addict said:


> Levelwind makes good points. Towing a boat IS best left to professionals. HOWEVER, refusing to tow it for free but offering to tow it for only $125.00??????????? Something is amiss, or, this guide should have his name plastered on every message board along the Texas coast and become infamous for his callousness.
> 
> At the very least, if the boat was without power, he IS REQUIRED to render aid until professional assistance arrives.


Great post!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Like You Said..the White Stuff B/t A Chickens Legs...


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

If you are ever offshore and see a yellow century 2900 called Yella Fevre, call me and I will offer you assitance or a tow or wait until you are safe. Whatever food and drinks are in my boat I will GLADLY share with you.

Remember the parable about the good samaritan????


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

I can tell you one thing, if I was the customer on that boat, I would have stiffed him on the tip for NOT TOWING THEM IN!

Absolutely no excuse!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I was towing in a big bay boat in Dickinson Bayou with my 14ft Jon Boat. I had people in Kenners, 1 triton, and a couple big runabouts pass and give us the look like we were taking up to much of the creek. None ever offerd to take over the tow. Towing with a 30horse pulls vacuum.

SD


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Ive never heard of damaging an engine from towing another boat, your outboard / inboard should run all day and night under any load........its not like you'll be turning 5grand all the way in ? They are much stronger than you think. just thinking aloud


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

was fishing out of spi last year and 2 guys and 2 gals were stranded about 28 miles out. captain said there was a law, but it didnt matter any way.. all of us wanted to help. those folks had no shade and it was hot and still.. he said we didnt have to help until we were leaving but we said no.. and took them onboard they were very greatful and it made me feel pretty good to help.why they were out there in a bass boat blows my mind. but they needed our help and we called our trip at1.30 p.m. i would do it again.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I think most people do not understand what levelwind is saying. He said there might have been miscommunications. Also that if he ran across a disabled boater that he would render all aid he could but would leave the boat towing to professionals. I agree; I know nothing of towing a boat especially 30 miles offshore and would leave that to the professionals. Obviously most of us would have stayed until they tow boat arrived or as long as needed. Also there are always two sides of a Story. We only have one. If someone posts up the name of the boat I will be more than happy to call and find out his side. Case A: He is truly just and AHOL, Case B: The other people were giving him some type of flack.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wil.k said:


> whats up with Sargent?


last time i ckd with both tow svc. , they won't come that far over from their home ports to us. Matagorda is also marginal

i'm sure enough money talks though LOL


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

*huh?*

Flak or no flak, you either help them or you stick around until you are certain someone else has. I have stuck around a boat load of drunks that were belligerent as to accepting help, until they were out of immediate danger. We stayed off of them and monitored the situation. Once the CG was on the way and some other boats agreed to keep an eye on them, we started trolling in. Another boat even stuck around while we were there, they had the sense to realize that even though these guys said they did not need help that they were in no condition to truly make judgements for themselves.

Can you imagine being half way back to the jetties and hearing a mayday over the radio or reports about a boat sinking or people in the water? I don't know about anyone else, but I could not live with myself. Once you clear the jetties the water is terribly unforgiving, you have to look out for others and hope that they will look out for you.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I own a wrecker service. On land $125 will get you about 20 miles more or less depending on the size and weight of the vehicle. $125, 30 miles offshore in the water is ungodly cheap. They should have jumped on it. If they were able to fish offshore 30 miles then they should be able to to pay no problem. You have to expect these expense's on the water or on the road. I though someone with a captains license can tow and store the boat if charges aren't paid legally. If he can't afford another $125 to get in safely he doesn't need to be offshore fishing. Didn't sound like there was a life threatning problem. The charter capt was in the right, They can jump in my boat and I'll take em back to land for free and they can return with another or tow boat to get it. Towing a boat that far would take hours and alot of fuel and wear and tear.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> I own a wrecker service. On land $125 will get you about 20 miles more or less depending on the size and weight of the vehicle. $125, 30 miles offshore in the water is ungodly cheap. They should have jumped on it. If they were able to fish offshore 30 miles then they should be able to to pay no problem. You have to expect these expense's on the water or on the road. I though someone with a captains license can tow and store the boat if charges aren't paid legally. If he can't afford another $125 to get in safely he doesn't need to be offshore fishing. Didn't sound like there was a life threatning problem. The charter capt was in the right, They can jump in my boat and I'll take em back to land for free and they can return with another or tow boat to get it. Towing a boat that far would take hours and alot of fuel and wear and tear.


Spoken like a true vulture oh I mean Wrecker Driver :biggrin:


----------



## capt. don (Jun 19, 2006)

Whatever happened to people helping people without a dollar getting in the middle? I have been fishing offshore for 20+ years. I have never broken down out there (knock on wood) but I have towed a few boats in when they had problems and I have never accepted money or charged anyone for towing them back into port. The bottom line is that I wouldn't hesitate to do it again - just knowing that the people are safe is enough - my fishing trip can be rescheduled for another day!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"I though someone with a captains license can tow and store the boat if charges aren't paid legally. If he can't afford another $125 to get in safely he doesn't need to be offshore fishing. "

a captains lic doesn't make you a legal towboat operator unless you have the added towing endorsement...

but that's not what is at stake here, it's leaving a boat full of people and kids stranded and driving away.......... same as on land , not right.....


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod sometimes you just have to be a good person because its the right thing to do. Remember what comes around goes around and leaving some one bobbing around 30 miles offshore will definitely catch up with you sooner or later.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Ran across 4 old people in a little bitty sail boat that had been demasted in Galveston bay. They where drifting close to the ship channel so I offered a tow as long as 3 of the 4 would get in my boat. The darn little thing had an aluminum rub rail which scratched the heck out of my boat while trying to get them in. Dragged them back to the dike where they had put in right off the beach. Guy kept trying to get out of the boat to help drag the sailboat in. I was pointing to the bottom machine telling him it was still 8' deep but he wouldn't listen. Kind of funny how quick he found that back step on the boat.
Those folks did not have any means to call for help. Didn't offer even thanks when done. Couldn't leave them out there though. ( And I don't care for sailboats at all.)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Levelwind. I would have stayed till someone showed up, or they could ride home with me. I've towed people in the water before right outside the jetties and it took 1 1/2 hrs. I wouldn't feel good towing in the dark and pulling my transom off, then were all in trouble. If they don't take the offer to ride in my boat, or take the kids, then what are you supposed to do. Endanger the life of your members also by attempting to pull them that far. Take them in and ride back out on the tow boat or someone qualified. Calmday, Towing service is a buisness, not done for free, Equipment and fuel, maint, insurance is expensive. Try pushing your car next time see how far you get.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i think everyone's point is that the charter just flat left em bobbing....

it's a lonely feeling watching the sun go down with people cruising by you that won't help. been there..........

an 8 mph tow is better than nothing, at least you are going north.........they could have let the tow svc. take over the tow when they arrived if it was that big of a deal.

need more salt for my popcorn....lol


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

As a guide especially, same reason as if you are certified in CPR.
If you dont help in a situation where you can, the victims family can sue the pants off of them.

Thats disgusting.

Kevin


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

RGV AG



So if they threatened you with physical violence you are going to stick around? Again we do not know the other side of the story, the Capt. could have stuck around at a distance and could have been the one that made sure CG notified and tow boast was on the way. Before you say he didn't, YOU don't know because you were not there.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Karma is a #@^)!


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

There is more to this story. As I said before, they were in contact with the coasties. The medical condition is the only way I reconise this post. Also, towboat left the dock and was on the way,,,, I believe it was around 4:30ish...... Now, why isn't anyone pieved at the US Coast Guard for not going out to get them? The reason is SIMPLE,,,,, THEY WERE NOT IN DANGER. And, they sent out the professional TOW service. 


Victor


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

we ran across someone who was aground by the jetties and this old guy was trying to pull the boat to deeper water which is dangerous he could have fallen in a hole and it gets deep by the jetties fast so we pulled them until the boat was in deep enough water to run while i held onto the tow line.right before we started to pull over to help this guy came flying past us not even slowing down to help or at least not a throw a wake when we were trying to help the boat it ****** my dad and i off and then when we got to bridge bait he was blocking the ramp while he got into his suv and there were people on the boat and they didnt even move it so i could at least drop my dad off so he could get the car and it took him like 20 minutes to load the boat. no excuse for no towing someone in thats broken down or at least staying with them or taking some of the people on the broken down boat in


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Are there PM's*

going around with the rest of the story? Post up the name of the other boat so we can hear that side. Not doubting anything but its always good to hear the other side.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Well I guess it all comes to this, either you are made of the right stuff or not. Should anyone ever see my 210 Triumph with a Red T-top just give me a yell and I will render what ever aid I can, including a tow. 

I figure since SeaTow uses my exact model for their tow boats it should get the job done! And before any chimes in yes I know they have a pulling bar in them.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

One of the reasons that I'm very conservative about this is that a fairly recent tow experience was made in very poor conditions and got pretty western. 

You aren't necessarily helping if you are putting people in a more dangerous situation than they were in to begin with. A few things to consider. 

If you tow you have to rig a bridle out of the proper sized rope of the proper material. Bernard, I love you man, but if you parted two toe lines I'm going to say you were lucky. They obviously were NOT three strand twisted nylon OR they missed everybody when they came zinging across the deck. 

Do you have or can you improvise anti chafing gear for the tow bridle? If not, 
count on paint/gelcoat damage. Ask my cowlings how I know. 

Can you skip roap? When the towed vessel swings (and it will) and the bridle sweeps the deck it's a real handy skill. Keeps you from getting dumped in the ocean with broken legs. 

In the example given, (30 ms out at 5 p.m.), had there been any delays or if the boat under tow was big, they could well have been running at night. Was the guides boat radar equipped? Did the captain know the waters well enough to miss all the steel and granite?

It's extremely common this time of year to have to run around a little squall line. Pretty hard to run with a boat in tow. If you're cut off, you're going to have to punch it or sit it out. 

Do you have a clue how much your additional fuel burn is going to be while towing? It'd pretty much suck to run out of gas. 

Remember those yahoos in the channel you have to dodge because they either don't see you or don't give a hoot? You can't dodge them with a boat in tow very easily. You're pretty much a sitting duck, and so is your tow. 

Does the tow have enough battery to power his lights? You DON"T have the required lights to display - Hope know one collides with you. You will be at fault pretty much whatever the cause. 

Do you have VHF comms with the tow? He's at your mercy and you won't be able to hear him most likely if there are any seas at all. If he begins taking on water or hits something, or if a fire starts, or if you stuff his bow into a wave - well, that sucks. If he sinks you probably will too. A flare would probably get your attention - if he has the presence of mind to dig it out and shoot it. 

Is getting back to port in this century going to require you to run in the trough - be advised that REALLY sucks with a boat in tow. 

Are you (and the towed skipper) skillful enough to land his boat without damage - in close quarters? It's more difficult than you may think. 

If injury or damage result during the tow and a good maritime lawyer can convince a magistrate that you were at fault (easy to do because YOU are the guy in charge when towing another), you'll be held responsible. Now the grateful captain of the other boat probably won't sue you. But his insurance company dang sure will. 

If your motors are under warranty and you tow a big boat, you have two options. 1. Fry the computers so that the tech. cannot see the abuse you put the motors through (expensive and probably illegal) 2. Save a little money on toilet paper. You can use your warranty papers. That's what they're good for. 

I will probably tow someone back in again some day. I'll tow you in your johnboat out of the backlakes all day long with my johnboat. But 55 ms offshore? it's doubtful unless conditions are perfect. I'll make sure you have a hookset, arent taking on water, call the coasties or Towboats U.S., And offer you a ride in, most likely. I would stand by until help arrives assuming you have a sat. phone so that we have some confirmation someone IS coming if there is any need (weather, taking on water, anchor won't reach bottom, etc). If all is well, you have shade, etc., and you want to stay on your boat (as I would), I'll make sure we have a good GPS fix, I'll loan you my epirb if you don't have one (if your situation becomes dangerous push two buttons and help WILL arrive), give you all my food and water, and run inshore until I can establish a two way convo with the coasties. And I will make sure they are going to respond or that a tow service will before I slip my boat, however long that takes.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Calmday said:


> Spoken like a true vulture oh I mean Wrecker Driver :biggrin:


This was meant to be a joke and it didnt go over to good. I apologise to Hotrod. I was a fire fighter for ten years and know the good that wrecker drivers do al the time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i guess we have beaten this horse to death

peace..............out


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

its over i just got my popcorn done darnet all i have to say is that if i can i will help no questions asked


----------



## badinfl (Apr 8, 2006)

i bet the only misunderstanding was the price was 125 an hour not total.


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

you have no duty to help someone on land. failure to stop and render aid and failure to stop and give info is if you were involved in an accident and took off. 


in fact if you want to be an *** you can walk by a drowning child and let them drown.


now the last episode of seinfeld had a good samaritan law.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

*good thread*

Learned alot reading this. People are important , boats are not in the big picture, if you are 30 miles out on a weekday in the summer this isn't you're first rodeo and if you get my a%@ back home I am grateful (and we'll be happy to pay for gas). Good fishing everyone.


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

What if there had been a freighter or shrimp boat cruising through on autopilot, no such thing as not in danger when stranded offshore, excuses are like, well u know. I've been towed once from 20mi. out of Matti. I'm in a 25ft. boat & a crazy attorney from Houston came by in a bay boat & towed us in, would not accept any money, just said its good KARMA!!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

What the guy did was ****. However, next time they need to say, "OKAY" and then once in-shore figure it out from there. I would have just written the guy a check and then once in say, here ya go "A$$H*&^%! hope it bounces. 

$125 is not worth risking your life out there. The guide needs to have his arse kicked.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

*THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT *
*THE NAME OF THE BOAT AND OR CAPTAIN *


----------

